# Temporarily use "a/v input jacks" without running Guided Setup?



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

Hello,

I am not exactly a newbie but yesterday I tried to do something with the TiVo that I thought would be easy, and I found it impossible. I want to manually record some video from my camcorder into the TiVo via the "a/v input jacks" on the TiVo. I run the TiVo with Cable input, so the "a/v input jacks" are normally not used. I do not want to go through Guided Setup to change to the input to "a/v input jacks", because I only want to use them temporarily. After I record the camcorder video, I'd like the TiVo to go back to the way it was working before. If this cannot be done via the menus (I could not find a way), then I'm looking for a backdoor code or hack or TWP+ ap or something to temporarily change the input. Has anyone any information on anything like this?

Thanks,


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Running it through an RF-modulator is the only way, apart from redoing GS.

I believe you can cuse Ch 00 or 01 to une an input, but using it to record messes something up.


----------



## cwykoff (Feb 14, 2006)

Softail95 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not exactly a newbie but yesterday I tried to do something with the TiVo that I thought would be easy, and I found it impossible. I want to manually record some video from my camcorder into the TiVo via the "a/v input jacks" on the TiVo. I run the TiVo with Cable input, so the "a/v input jacks" are normally not used. I do not want to go through Guided Setup to change to the input to "a/v input jacks", because I only want to use them temporarily. After I record the camcorder video, I'd like the TiVo to go back to the way it was working before. If this cannot be done via the menus (I could not find a way), then I'm looking for a backdoor code or hack or TWP+ ap or something to temporarily change the input. Has anyone any information on anything like this?
> 
> Thanks,


When you say you have cable input, do you mean that you're using the RF coaxial input for your cable channels? If so, the following might work.

I use an antenna for basic programming (through the RF coaxial input), but told my TIVO (I'm such a liar  ) that I ALSO had a satellite box that worked from the AV input jacks. I did have to go through guided setup again (sorry, but it is just one more time), however, after you've done that, you can go back and specify which channels show and can be accessed for recording in your normal linup, and turn them on and off as needed. After picking a local satellite provider (DISH I think), I turned *all* of its content channels off, so the DVR wouldn't try record from the satellite lineup. I left channel "101" the information channel, and this is what I tune the DVR to when I hook my camcorder to the AV inputs. I leave the AV cables attached so I don't have to mess around back there again. Just manually schedule to record on the TIVO and hit play on your camcorder, and you're in business. If having the "fake channel" in your lineup all the time is confusing, just go to the channel setup and turn it off 'til you need it again. The only downside to this is that I get "channel lineup change" messages a couple times a week, but they're easy enough to delete.

Hope this helps.
Chris W.

40 hr (and full) Series 2 DVR


----------



## Softail95 (Dec 14, 2001)

If I rerun guided setup, will I lose all my recordings? What about all the hacks I've installed? I've never rerun guided setup before.


----------



## cwykoff (Feb 14, 2006)

Softail95 said:


> If I rerun guided setup, will I lose all my recordings? What about all the hacks I've installed? I've never rerun guided setup before.


Don't know if it would affect any installed hacks, but I didn't lose any recordings and my unhacked TiVo was almost full


----------

